# Generic Batteries



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

So today I misplaced my flashlight. I won't say lost, because I know what house it's in, and I looked around for it before I left. The lady must have put something in front of it or who even knows what. I had it inside the house, and then it just up and vanishes.

Tore the truck apart and it isn't anywhere to be found.

So anyway I thought today I should look into having another battery or two anyway. Sometimes I burn through two 5.0ah batteries and wishing i had at least one more.

I found a pair of 6.0ah for 64 bucks which immediately threw up a red flag and once I started looking around I realized there is a literal SEA of no name cordless batteries to fit every name brand cordless tool you can think of.


My gut says don't even try it, but I'm just posting this on the off chance someone else has tried it and they worked out great.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

On/off topic... my camera uses makitia batteries. My first experience with a battery operated WiFi camera. When I bought it, it came with a charger and one battery.

Found a deal on off brand batteries on eBay and pulled the trigger. I have nine batteries and only charge them once a year. I do 1-10 video insertions a month. Five of the batteries are still untouched.

Maybe I just lucked out....

Flashlight, mine is rechargeable, but takes about a day, last’s for a month with daily use. Have a $20 Walmart special for backup.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I bought no name batteries for my milwaukee on 2 different occasions, 2 different no name brand. Both didn't work right as they didn't clip well and the only one that worked, it was on and off, the charge dropped way faster.

I only buy real milwaukee batteries now, they work as they should. I do shop for the best deal, I got them cheaper online than HD.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> On/off topic... my camera uses makitia batteries. My first experience with a battery operated WiFi camera. When I bought it, it came with a charger and one battery.
> 
> Found a deal on off brand batteries on eBay and pulled the trigger. I have nine batteries and only charge them once a year. I do 1-10 video insertions a month. Five of the batteries are still untouched.
> 
> ...


I really like the makita flashlight that I have (especially since it's bought and paid for), but I'm curious what you're using as well. That might be a good backup light for me.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/EdisonBright...&qid=1542765721&sr=8-3&keywords=mh10+nitecore

I’m on my second one, first one lasted about 2 years. The only thing I hate about it is the on/off button. It’s up front 180 degrees from the usb charging port. Can be a PITA, but it performs well.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I bought no name batteries for my milwaukee on 2 different occasions, 2 different no name brand. Both didn't work right as they didn't clip well and the only one that worked, it was on and off, the charge dropped way faster.
> 
> I only buy real milwaukee batteries now, they work as they should. I do shop for the best deal, I got them cheaper online than HD.


I’ve seen those on eBay, and always wondered.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve seen those on eBay, and always wondered.


Luckily I bought them off amazon and I got refunded. Only way to get a refund on ebay is to cheat.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

SHORT ANSWER: The generic batteries are fine if you get ones with lots of cells(15) and don't push them too hard with the sawzall or big holesaws.

Here's the one I had bought 7 of: Ebay.com/itm/312008680308 


Back when I first started I had a brand new never used makita drill that took nicd batteries. It was given to me. The nicds were dead from only being used like twice. For like 80$ I got a lithium to nicd adapter and two 4.5ah generic batteries. The guys called them car batteries because they had 15 cells instead of 10 so they were like bricks. They worked very well.

I ended up getting a couple more nicd tools in mint shape off ebay and some more adapters. The lithium tools were still pretty new so this was the cheaper option. The original nicds would go bad from not being used and then when some old guy died his kids would sell the tools on ebay. I got a sawzall, trimsaw(6-1/2"), and a jigsaw. These old tools were designed for nicds which have extremely high discharge AND self limit without much damage. Lithium cells will not self limit and get damaged if you let them discharge too much. Makita had some issues with its first gen lithium batteries so their second gen of tools weren't very powerful in order to not risk damaging the batteries.

When I was given some white drills and impacts I bought 5 more of the generic 4.5ah "car batteries". I had two chargers as well so I was pretty set. They worked pretty darn well. I refused to buy anything smaller than 15 cells. The thing with generic battery packs is they almost always use laptop cells. The thing with batteries is they are either designed for high current surges or long low output. This is dictated by the internal resistance. Cells with higher resistance can hold much more of a charge but must discharge slowly to avoid heating up too much.

Even now that I have 10 genuine makita batteries I still won't buy the 5ah packs. I have almost all 4ah packs. The thing that really kills batteries is the sawzall and the angle grinder. You know the pack has given up when you smell "purple". It's the only way I can describe the smell. It smells purple when the cells vent the excess gas pressure produced from internal heating. I still have 3 of my car batteries. I use them at home. The genuine batteries have gotten to the point of being cheap enough.

The problem with genuine makita batteries is that the control board only draws power from one or two of the 5 or 10 cells. If you don't recharge the pack for more than 6 months you run the risk of the one or two cells being drawn below a safe voltage which can allow damage to occur. When the control board senses this low voltage it bricks the pack as being unsafe to charge. Things have gotten a bit better as the boards use less power and the safe voltage limit is lower so you're less likely to have a pack brick itself.

The generic batteries don't suffer from these same problems. The boards draw power from all the cells and because they are high resistance cells they self discharge much less meaning they can sit idle for much longer periods of time.


.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

For a flashlight they would be great.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I would also like to point out that we have finally reached a point where you don't have to pick one brand and be stuck with it. You can now get adapters to use one brand of batteries with another brand of tool. For most adapters your only choice is a 40$ 3d printed adapter which is a bit expensive but if you have say all ridgid stuff but want to use a milwaukee sawzall you can get an adapter for the ridgid batteries to fit.

In my case I have all makita stuff for work but have a very nice dewalt drill in my shed that only has one failing battery left. It is a great drill. Imo dewalt makes the best cordless drill. Great rohm chucks, all metal gear box, 3 speeds, and they dril into concrete best as well. Now thanks to some enterprising individuals I can run that dewalt off my makita batteries. Or I will be able to soon when I get an adapter.


----------

